

Ask HN: What's the best way to show off side projects? - ddrmaxgt37

How do all you hackers out there show off your side projects? Github? Personal website?<p>What do you think is the best way to show them off?
======
jeggers5
Show HN!!

Other than that however, tell your followers on Twitter, show it to your
friends, put it on your website (get as many link-ins as possible), etc.

Good Luck!

------
iworkforthem
\- Show HN.

\- Show it to your local startup community.

\- Show it to your potential paying customers.

------
coryl
Market them to their target markets!

------
mgl
And share your story - as it says how you think and approach ideas/problems.

